# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Il paraît que c'est vrai, c'est vrai ?

## Gana

Pas d'accident, pas de mort, pas de gamelle... Non, juste 7 minutes à couper le souffle d'une vidéo utilisant la "réalité augmentée", c'est beau à s'en pisser dessus. Ce type de vidéo ne nécessite pas grand-chose niveau matériel, j'ai moi-même réussi à faire quasiment le même effet avec une lampe de poche et des morceaux de carton. Non, ce qu'il faut, c'est du talent c'est tout...


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## FragDamon

Impressive !!! Certains sont vraiments incroyables, c'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec juste de la lumière...Bravo à eux en tout cas.

----------


## Lang0chat

Très chouette! Ca me fait penser qu'un pote voulait se faire un mariokart sur une façade d'immeuble à Lyon avec un vidéoprojecteur^^

----------


## tb-51

Saisissant  ::P:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Y a un moyen de trouver cette vidéo dans une définition correcte par hasard ?

----------


## BuenS

Ouais impressionnant , on en viendrait presque au requin en 3d holographique dans back to the futur 2...
GG le Mc Fly des temps modernes ^^
En tout cas ça doit donner pas mal en vrai , j'ai adoré les formes ondulés sur un des batiments , on aurait dit qu'il prenait vie.

----------


## HoOpla

Effectivement , c'est super bluffant ! Vive le compositing a dimension reel !
Et moi qui lutte a faire ma demo sous after effect.

Amis de la lecture,
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...augment%C3%A9e
voir les liens en bas sur les exemple d'applications c'est assez marrant.

Et pour une meilleur def de la video.
http://www.easyweb.fr/slideshow.html

En plus j'adore la musique

----------


## Belkanell

Cette technique a également été utilisée pour l'inauguration du Hollywood Tower Hotel ou TOT pour les intimes de Disneyland Paris

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moi je pense surtout aux habitants d'immeuble qui veulent dormir peinard , mais qui se font réveiller toutes les 5 secondes par des projecteurs ultra puissants , comme si le SWAT venait les chercher  ::P:

----------


## Paoh

> Y a un moyen de trouver cette vidéo dans une définition correcte par hasard ?


Yep, sur leur site : http://easyweb.fr/indexfrench.html

----------


## Brainkite

C'est truqué, on voit les fils!

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Yep, sur leur site : http://easyweb.fr/indexfrench.html


Merki  ::): 

Mickeline

----------


## scritche

Je comprends pas trop.

C'est des effets projetés sur des bâtiments réels, donc génial je peux voir ca en rue;
ou c'est des bâtiments filmés puis on rajoute sur la vidéo des effets, moins génial, je ne peux voir ca que sur le net?

----------


## HoOpla

C'est du reel projeté sur des murs.
Mon avis , ils font dans un 1er temp un reperage reel des lieux , une fois en studio , il monte leur projets grace a du compositing ( after effect ou autres ) , tracking , avec ou sans 3D pour creer des effets en relief , dans le genre les balles qui rebondissent précisement sur la corniches ( de 0min45s-0min55s), d'ailleurs on le vois tres bien lorsque qu'il projete un vue fillaire ( un peu roots a mon gouts a 3min20s ) de l'edifice par dessus.... et une fois que l'ensemble est réalisé , il leur reste plus qu'a mettre en place les projos au point de prise de vue de la scene.

Par contre certains éléments , comme la piece avec la tv , me laisse perplexe ,ca me parait etre un rendu compositing standard , dans le sens ou je vois pas trop comment reussir en reel certains effets de lumiere , mais ce n'est que spéculations , j'ai pas les connaissance pour l'affirmer.

----------


## Valkyr

"Réalité augmentée", donc on aura des trucs comme ça dans Tom Clancy's HAWX ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kette

J'ai particulièrement aimé les poissons fluos au sol. Ca doit être déconcertant de voir ça en rue.

C'est vraiment du bon boulot et très sympa en tout cas. Ca a même un effet reposant je trouve.  ::):

----------


## Lazyjoe

Heu d'accord c'est très zouli, y a un boulot de dingue là-dedans, mais elle est où la réalité augmentée ? C'est juste une projection sur un objet fixe....

----------


## Bootsy

C'est pas des mauvais les mecs!
Même si on voit un peu les ficelles, ils sont doués.
Après, "réalité augmentée", faut arrêter le crack ::P:

----------


## HoOpla

Sur le wiki sur "la réalité augmenté" cette video est pas mal .... bon aprés on en est qu'au balbutiment.
http://www.dailymotion.com/channel/3...immersion_tech

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi qui veux monter mon cyber café, je veux les poissons et la grenouille sur le trottoir devant O_o

----------


## Timekeeper

Je ne pense pas que ce soit de la réalité augmentée, dans le sens ou si on décidait de déplacer une corniche (pour reprendre un exemple déjà cité), les balles rebondiraient toujours au même endroit qu'avant.
Dans la réalité augmentée il y a une notion de temps réel, alors qu'ici c'est juste une animation préprogrammée.

_Mais déjà faut trouver un excellent maçon qui te déplace une corniche sans que ça soit trop un travail de sagouin._

[edit] Je plussoie pour la Tour de la Terreur, c'est beau (bo ?) aussi.

----------


## ikeaboy

Ca ressemble à ce qui se fait pour la Fête des Lumières à Lyon  ::wub:: 
http://www.lumieres.lyon.fr/lumieres/sections/fr
http://www.lyon-photos.com/fete-des-lumieres/

----------


## Timekeeper

Parler de "réalité augmenté" dès qu'on balance de l'image de syhtèse quelque part ça va devenir à la mode tient !
Comme de parler d'"hologramme" quand il sagit d'un simple jeu de miroir. Ca on y a droit depuis 20 ans !

[edit] Mais d'ailleurs la desctiption de la vidéo sur YT ne parle aboslument pas de réalité augmentée. Han merde, c'est mon maître à penser, Gana, LE Gana de CPC qui à écrit un truc erroné  ::cry::

----------


## xheyther

Imho Gana doit être trés trés riche pour dire qu'un canon à image ce n'est "pas grand" chose niveau matos....

PS : venez à la fête des lumières à lyon  ::P: ub:

----------


## Eris

Waow, quelle que soit la technique utilisée, c'est bluffant. J'ai beaucoup aimé l'éléphant avec des ailes qui se déplace sur le bâtiment à colonne  ! 
En revanche je suis plus perplexe pour le mobilier avec la TV, je ne comprends pas certains effets... Mais c'est bien quand même hein.

----------


## gnak

Oui oui venez à la fête des lumières de Lyon si votre désir depuis tout petit est de savoir ce que ressent la sardine quand on l'emboite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Techniquement avec processing, une webcam, et pas mal de connaissance, on pourrait très bien avoir un truc réactif à ce qui se passe (dans une certaines limite, je le reconnais). Le tout c'est d'avoir des gens suffisamment motivé pour entreprendre l'analyse temps réel de la surface, mais ça se fait déjà à plus petit niveau.

Pour la pièce : avec 3 projecteurs, ça devrait être possible : 1 au dessus, 1 a gauche, 1 à droite. Et projecter des formes pré calculée qui prenne en compte la déformation de perspective (la caméra est fixe, on peut fixer la position du spectateur pour qu'il y aie illusion). 

Tout ça me donne envie de m'y mettre  ::):

----------


## Michael d'Amour

C'est superbe ! A votre avis, ça se déroule dans quelle ville ?

----------


## Zacota

Dans plein c'est pas les même auteurs, c'est un mix de plein de réalisation, dont des pub Nissan, Volksvagen.

----------


## SAï

Même si je suis loin d'être un spécialiste, je rejoins les avis précédents qui rangent plutôt cette performance dans la catégorie projection sur objet fixe que dans celle de la réalité augmentée.

Sinon, voici le travail d'un ami artiste, qui propose notamment dans le même style une projection interactive, à la manière des jeux vidéos : il s'agit de projeter et d'animer un personnage (lui à poil par exemple  :^_^: ) à l'aide d'un clavier ou d'un joystick.

"Marcher, sauter, nager, escalader, déposer sur son passage des objets d'origine végétale, animale ou industrielle, les modes de déplacement et actions étant adaptées au lieu de projection (falaise, immeuble, extérieur, intérieur)."

Pour avoir joué l'apprenti de Léonard lors de quelques tests de projection, je peux vous assurer que le fantôme de son personnage géant en tenue d'Adam rôde encore sur les 10 étages de mon immeuble d'en face... ou sur feu le croiseur militaire Colbert, anciennement ancré sur les quais de Bordeaux  ::rolleyes:: 





> son blog.

----------

